# Rechnen mit float Zahlen



## SmallSouldier (27. Apr 2004)

Ich bin wieder mal a bisl verwirrt  :autsch: 

float fl = 0.001f;
System.out.println(fl*10);

wieso kommt denn da zum  :x  9.999999E-4 raus :x und nicht 1.0E-3

Wieso kommen mir beim rechnen mit float werten nur sch**** ergebnisse raus.

HILFEEEEEEE! 

Bin wiedermal zu blöd!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Apr 2004)

Das hatten wir schon mal.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1188&highlight=ungenauigkeit


----------



## SmallSouldier (27. Apr 2004)

danke


----------

